# For people thinking their timing chain might be bad >>



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I had a noise yesterday that I swear to god sounded just like timing chain tensioners going out. Since I got ripped off buying like a $800 warranty I went ahead and took advantage of it.

It ended being the waterpump!! I had no rise in temp gauge or anything.. it was just making a weird noise. Anyhow, I paid a $100 deductible and $40 in belts (since they were off anyway) and now have a non belt squeeking new water pump for $140..

I think I ended up pretty good

but damn, what a suprise it wasn't the timing chain...


----------

